# I'm pleased to introduce Blaze- Lola's sister!



## angboy (Jun 26, 2006)

I have another pen that just called out for a name, so I named her Blaze. And as far as I can tell, she's Lola's sister!

First a view of her demure side:









And the side that earned her the name:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 26, 2006)

Angela, have you considered seeing someone about this obsession of yours? [][}][]

That pen needs to displayed on a nice rack!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 26, 2006)

Is there one with a 'strapless' model for easier use? I like 'her' and her sister.

-Peter-[:I]


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Jun 26, 2006)

hahahahaha, does the case for this pen look like a bra?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 26, 2006)

You need counseling. []


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 26, 2006)

We are all praying for you.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 26, 2006)

[][][]


----------



## LanceD (Jun 26, 2006)

Now i'm blind [8D][}]


----------



## punkinn (Jun 26, 2006)

ROFL!!!  I bet that pen gets a lot of "fiddling" with between writing!  [:0]

Nancy


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 26, 2006)

What a bunch of potty minds. []
This pen looks like something I would carry in my pants []


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 26, 2006)

Nancy,
The bottom picture is staring at me.
Barry Manilow would be proud.
Rob


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice pen, for some reason it reminds me more of Pamela Anderson.


----------



## dfurlano (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, thats funny. Nice pen, I think.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 26, 2006)

next there'll be a brother in drag!
Well done, interestingly unique!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />What a bunch of potty minds. []
> This pen looks like something I would carry in my pants []



Anthony,
 Please tell me they're not shown actual size?!?!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oobak_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, Anthony has a zoom lens! [][}][]


----------



## gerryr (Jun 26, 2006)

This is going down the toilet in a hurry.[:0]  Angela, is there someone there locally you can see for some help?[]


----------



## johncrane (Jun 27, 2006)

IS THAT R' RATED? I LIKE IT MATE CAN WE SEE THE BOTTOM HALF NEXT TIME.FINISH IS GOOD TO.IT'S A GOOD LOOKING PEN


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can use a DRemel tool to "further detail" features....


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 27, 2006)

> You can use a DRemel tool to "further detail" features....



STOP![xx(] I can't take it anymore! And why has this post been read so many times?[?]


----------



## angboy (Jun 27, 2006)

Travis, I think it's been read many times because there are mainly men on this site, and she has a certain appeal to the male population! []

Gerry- you may be right, I may need some pro help- maybe there's a reason I'm preoccupied with things that resemble certain body parts?

John- I haven't mastered the bottom part yet! And pairing it with the seam ripper would just be wrong and against nature! [}][}][}]


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 28, 2006)

Angela, if I recall my music history right, I really have no clue why LOLA would have any appeal to men.  

LOLA was a guy that looked like a girl!!![)]


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks like a snake ate a couple golf balls.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />Looks like a snake ate a couple golf balls.



That's not what my 'snake' is telling me.[]

-Peter-


----------



## Tubby (Jun 29, 2006)

Well,

Barry Manilow said....Her name was Lola, she was a dancer...NOT that I listen to him....I was held captive as a child and forced to listen to Manilow.....bad memories......[][]

Ed Jordan
Wichita Falls, Tx


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Jun 30, 2006)

well what can one say [] take that pen to the office and see how much work would get done[] nice pen though


----------



## ilikewood (Jun 30, 2006)

Barry Manilow!! WOW!! I was refering to the Kinks' song Lola (Lo lo lo lo Lola)!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 30, 2006)

OK, I'm really bad.  I took a pic of Pam Anderson and cropped the above pic  and laid it as a layer over, well you know where. I don't think I can post that final pic here.[}][}]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 30, 2006)

Please don't![!]


----------



## angboy (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />OK, I'm really bad.  I took a pic of Pam Anderson and cropped the above pic  and laid it as a layer over, well you know where. I don't think I can post that final pic here.[}][}]



OK, maybe you can't post it here, but you should at least send it to me. After all, Blaze [:X] is my creation, and if she's going to be used anywhere else, I have to approve the use, so I think I need to see this picture! [][]


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh you naughty girl. I think I agree with some of the others, my dear Angela. You need professional help. [] I could never possess a pen like this. I play with my pens constantly as it is and this would just draw too much attention. [}]


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice pen.  Very imaginative.  She looks a little lopsided but that is normal from what I have been told.   []


----------



## penbros (Jul 12, 2006)

this place is disgusting. i see you oiled it up good[]


----------

